# Lego aircraft carrier



## TimoS (Aug 16, 2006)

Some people have way too much time on their hands: http://www.ezprezzo.com/crazypics/lego_aircraft_carrier.html


----------



## Drac (Aug 16, 2006)

Man is that AWESOME...


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, he maybe has too much time on his hands, but that is freaking AWESOME!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 16, 2006)

Very nice man does he do good work
Terry


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 16, 2006)

Way cool!


----------



## TimoS (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok, now _this_ is quite cool. Here's more!


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 16, 2006)

I sent the link to my son.  He is a lego fanatic!  He has several huge bins of legos, he has no more room for them in his bedroom.  He will freak.

That is awesome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 16, 2006)

Free time or not...WOW!


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow...that is so cool!  :ultracool  But is it sea-worthy?


----------



## Kensai (Aug 16, 2006)

That carrier is STILL better than our piddly little British carriers.  I now need a change of undercrackers. That was pretty special...

P.S I'm now a black belt. Get in ME!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 16, 2006)

I've seen it before, (hrmm, might've posted it on pics make you go hmmm) and it is awesome. But yeah WAY too much time on their hands. 
Wonder if the Navy will take it off his hands as a display for their jr. seaman academies. 

Wait, they don't have Jr. Seaman Academy's... But they just might someday! (lol)



			
				Swordlady said:
			
		

> Wow...that is so cool!  :ultracool  But is it sea-worthy?


Does this answer your question?


----------

